# Angeln an den Maasplassen Höhe Stevenweert



## Indebär (14. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen …

Ich hätte da mal zwei ganz konkrete Fragen zum Angeln bei den Maasplassen. Es handelt sich dabei um die Beschreibungen und die Karte in der Gewässerkarte unter dem Punkt  Visviejver Steevensweert – Huiskenplas – Plas Brandt – Eilandsplas – Jachthaven Stevensweert:

1. ;+ 
Als erstes steht da, dass alle dunkelblauen Bereiche beangelt werden dürfen. Nun gibt es dort einen kleinen See/Teich, der hellblau auf der Karte verzeichnet ist (auf der Karte recht unten von Einlandplaas).  Ist das Angeln da erlaubt? Es könnte ja sein, dass der See/Teich zu beangeln ist aber nicht extra aufgeführt ist, weil er nicht zu den Maasplassen gehört. Ich frage deshalb, weil da regelmäßig Angler sitzen. Mein Niederländisch hat aber leider nicht gereicht, um das mit den Jungs zu klären. Habe erfahren was für Fisch da drin ist, mit wieviel Ruten man da fischen darf. Von einem Angelverbot oder Angelverein hat mir aber keiner was erzählt. Hat da jemand genaue Infos? Darf ich da jetzt angeln mit Vispass und Maasplassen Vergunning?

2. ;+ 
Dann steht da noch, dass das Angeln an den rot markierten Bereichen des Sees verboten ist. Der linke See ist ja schön rot und es ist klar. Rechts auf der Karte ist aber noch ein Gewässer (t’Bilt), welches ja nicht wirklich ein See ist, weil oben mit der Maas verbunden. Es ist auch anders rot bemalt als der See. Hier frage ich, weil ich da letztens min. ein Dutzend Angler gesehen habe. Früher (vor ca. 5 Jahren) durfte man da fischen. Ein Kontrolleur von damals meinte, das wäre ein Kanal. Darf ich jetzt dort fischen oder nicht?

Falls jemand auf die Idee kommt mir zu empfehlen mich vor Ort zu erkundigen, wäre ich für eine Adresse von einem örtlichen Angelshop oder einer Polizeistation dankbar. Dann wären die Infos quasi aus erster Hand.v#6

Wäre schön, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

lg
Indebär


----------



## TeeDub (15. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen Höhe Stevenweert*

1. Nein
2. Nein

Beides Gewässer/Gewässerabschnitte eines örtlichen Angelvereins und nur durch deren Mitglieder zu befischen!


----------



## etaz2 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen Höhe Stevenweert*

laut diesem Thread: 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=61326

darf man da doch angeln.


----------



## etaz2 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen Höhe Stevenweert*

kann da jemand noch was zu sagen ?


----------



## Indebär (18. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen Höhe Stevenweert*



etaz2 schrieb:


> laut diesem Thread:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=61326
> 
> darf man da doch angeln.



Wo ist denn da die Stelle die Dich annehmen lässt, dass man da angeln darf? Habe nur den Text gefunden wie in der Gewässerliste angegeben und der irritiert mich, weil das nicht klar drin steht.

Hab ich da was übersehen?


----------



## etaz2 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen Höhe Stevenweert*

Der Teil hier:

Visvijver Stevensweert-Huiskenplas-Plas Brandt-Eilandplas-Jachthafen Stevensweert:
Sie dürfen Angeln in und laufen entlang des ganzen Mass-See.
Sie dürfen nicht Angeln in den Schutzbereichen die vor Ort ausgeschildert sind. Nachtangeln ist das ganze Jahr verboten zwischen Sonnenuntergang und Sonnenaufgang. Pro Angeltag dürfen Sie nur 2 Zander mit dem Mindestmass von 42 cm. im Besitz haben. Der Angler darf unter keinen Bedingungen Fisch verkaufen.
Ohne Schriftliche Genehmigung des Eigentümers-Pächter-Inhaber darf der Erlaubnishalter die Touristischen Kreativen Projekte, sowie Jachthäfen- Campingplatz und Bungalows nicht betreten.
Im Visvijver Stevensweert, De Huiskenplas, Plas Brandt ist es verboten Hecht mitzunehmen oder in Besitz zu haben.


----------



## TeeDub (18. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen Höhe Stevenweert*

@etaz2:
Angelst Du ebenfalls in den Niederlanden? Hast Du jemals in die Papiere geschaut? Dann wäre Dir klar, dass mit dem "Visvijver Stevensweert" der nördlichste Plas (auf der Skizze mit "Visplas" bezeichnet) gemeint ist. Indebär jedoch fragt bezügl. des Tümpels äußerst westlich von Stevensweert (an der Brücke, Zufahrt nach Stevensweert).

Also, nicht einfach nur sich auf das verlassen, was hier und da mal geschrieben oder gesagt wird, sondern mit einem Blick in die Papiere selber die Sachlage erörtern.


----------



## Indebär (22. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen Höhe Stevenweert*

Ja genau diesen Teich habe ich gemeint. Schade eigentlich, sieht ganz idyllisch da aus. Naja, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens Bescheid, danke für die Info!


----------

